# First snow in KC!



## Loganab13 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey guys, just thought I'd share a few pictures of the first real plowable snow in the Kansas City area. I sure am ready for more!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks like you did get a little down there 
I only got 1'' out that storm this time I'm in Kirksville 2.5-3 hrs north east of you


----------



## Loganab13 (Jan 15, 2014)

Antlerart06;1962111 said:


> Looks like you did get a little down there
> I only got 1'' out that storm this time I'm in Kirksville 2.5-3 hrs north east of you


We got between 4-4.5" down here. I'm actually about 45 minutes south of KC. It was easy to push, but it did like to blow around a lot.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Good deal, nice pictures!


----------



## Loganab13 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks! We're forecasted freezing rain & drizzle tomorrow & Friday.. hopefully it's all snow & no ice


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Loganab13;1962230 said:


> Thanks! We're forecasted freezing rain & drizzle tomorrow & Friday.. hopefully it's all snow & no ice


That's same forecast I am seeing here 
I love the ice faster money spreading salt

But wouldn't mind some snow to try out my new tires on my skid


----------



## Loganab13 (Jan 15, 2014)

Antlerart06;1962233 said:


> That's same forecast I am seeing here
> I love the ice faster money spreading salt
> 
> But wouldn't mind some snow to try out my new tires on my skid


Hopefully the ice goes North then I don't mind it, it is easy money, but the fun is all in the plowing for me. Money is money though, won't complain too much either way


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Loganab13;1962106 said:


> Hey guys, just thought I'd share a few pictures of the first real plowable snow in the Kansas City area. I sure am ready for more!


Dude your in pleasant hill!! I live right near there!


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

We were stacking that's for sure. Down in Belton we were making piles! Nothing though compared to the New England area. I can't believe I was excited to go push the little we got.


----------



## Loganab13 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ty27;1962498 said:


> Dude your in pleasant hill!! I live right near there!


No way! If you're from Belton then you're just about 10 minutes from me lol. Small world right?


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Loganab13;1962507 said:


> No way! If you're from Belton then you're just about 10 minutes from me lol. Small world right?


I don't live in Belton, we do the Aldi's down there. They had a good 4 inches there. I'm between pleasant Hill and Lone Jack. Definitely a small world! That's hilarious lol


----------



## Loganab13 (Jan 15, 2014)

Well you're definitely not far from me then. I was just happy to get out & push some snow around.. hopefully we will get more this weekend


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Loganab13;1962106 said:


> Hey guys, just thought I'd share a few pictures of the first real plowable snow in the Kansas City area. I sure am ready for more!


Looks like a nice clean truck


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Loganab13;1962519 said:


> Well you're definitely not far from me then. I was just happy to get out & push some snow around.. hopefully we will get more this weekend


Yeah I'm hopin so, Add to those tiny piles lol I'm hearing 1-3" we'll see. At least go salt, hope to plow. We need to wear down our v-xt cutting edges...


----------



## Loganab13 (Jan 15, 2014)

rjigto4oje;1962521 said:


> Looks like a nice clean truck


Thank you! it's a 2001 with 150,xxx miles. It was spotless up until last plow season, I conveniently found a pole after I slid sideways into it. After a new tailgate & bumper, it's good as new.. She may be older but she sure is fast!


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Loganab13;1962531 said:


> Thank you! it's a 2001 with 150,xxx miles. It was spotless up until last plow season, I conveniently found a pole after I slid sideways into it. After a new tailgate & bumper, it's good as new.. She may be older but she sure is fast!


I've got a 2 similar one's you have the diesel. Mine are both gas although the v10 is quite snappy its fun to drive check out the posts called purple dodge ram project and another ram project lots good upgrades from the purple dodge project


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Loganab13;1962106 said:


> Hey guys, just thought I'd share a few pictures of the first real plowable snow in the Kansas City area. I sure am ready for more!


Yeah, tell me about it. It's ABOUT FREAKING TIME! It sure was nice to finally get out and make some payup


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

You guys get any to push on 2-19-15


----------



## Loganab13 (Jan 15, 2014)

Antlerart06;1963781 said:


> You guys get any to push on 2-19-15


We got about 1/2", so no triggers got met. Hoping for better luck this weekend.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Antlerart06;1963781 said:


> You guys get any to push on 2-19-15


About 1.5 inches. I was out plowing and salting from 2300-0530 this morning. Have one more, my self storage place to go do, but was waiting for daylight. No rush to get them done. I had no trouble getting around, but turned on the news while the wife was getting ready this morning and there are wrecks everywhere. I think MoDOT dropped the ball. A lot of snow packed (turning to ice) roads this morning. I saw on the 6pm news yesterday that I guess they went out for yesterday's evening rush hour and put down salt brine which of course immediately turned to ice, wrecks everywhere. Really? Brineing when it's 12 degrees? DUH!


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Antlerart06;1963781 said:


> You guys get any to push on 2-19-15


It was more on the east side of town than the west side. It was kind of wierd, just 2 miles made the difference between a little accumulation, and not even a flurry.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ty27;1963796 said:


> It was more on the east side of town than the west side. It was kind of wierd, just 2 miles made the difference between a little accumulation, and not even a flurry.


Well here at 8:30 pm was top of me radar was showing till 2am I didn't get a thing out of a 60% chance of snow. Never hit the ground.
I pre salted few my lots yesterday.


----------



## Loganab13 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah, MoDot definitely could've handled this little storm better, I agree. I'm about to head to the shop in a few minutes to wire up the NiteSaber lights on my plow.. I switched trucks this season & never got around to wiring them up:laughing: Now if only the plow wasn't a Meyer............


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice to see you guys finally got a plowable event to make some $$


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

scott3430;1964006 said:


> Nice to see you guys finally got a plowable event to make some $$


Yeah, been definitely slow here this winter. Hopefully next year is better


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Antlerart06;1963808 said:


> Well here at 8:30 pm was top of me radar was showing till 2am I didn't get a thing out of a 60% chance of snow. Never hit the ground.
> I pre salted few my lots yesterday.


That stinks, never a good feeling when you see snow on the radar right above you and nothin is hitting the ground


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ty27;1962514 said:


> I don't live in Belton, we do the Aldi's down there. They had a good 4 inches there. I'm between pleasant Hill and Lone Jack. Definitely a small world! That's hilarious lol


And I'm just north of you all oak grove.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

plowboy87;1965283 said:


> And I'm just north of you all oak grove.


I never would've guessed anyone so close to me being on plowsite.


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ty27;1965309 said:


> I never would've guessed anyone so close to me being on plowsite.


I know me too. All my accounts are in lee summit, indep,ray town


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

So am I the only Northlander? I'm just outside Riverside, 56th Street & I-29.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

plowboy87;1965322 said:


> I know me too. All my accounts are in lee summit, indep,ray town


That's about where all of ours are. Lee's summit, blue springs, raytown, independence, Kansas City, Belton. We plow all over the area (on the south side anyway)


----------



## Loganab13 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yep, looks like you may be one of the few from up North. Consider yourself lucky, it seems like you guys up North always get the snow that we miss out on!


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

derekslawncare;1965344 said:


> So am I the only Northlander? I'm just outside Riverside, 56th Street & I-29.


I'm thinking so lol


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Loganab13;1965348 said:


> Yep, looks like you may be one of the few from up North. Consider yourself lucky, it seems like you guys up North always get the snow that we miss out on!


HaHa, that's funny because that's the same exact thing we Northlanders piss and moan about every storm, "we only got so & so (fill in small amount here), the main part of the storm went just north or just south of us."


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

Maybe we can squeeze another push in Wednesday night. Possible 1-3


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

plowboy87;1965366 said:


> Maybe we can squeeze another push in Wednesday night. Possible 1-3


Accuweather says 3-6 like the storm we got last weekend


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ty27;1965368 said:


> Accuweather says 3-6 like the storm we got last weekend


I seen that too. Local mets probably won't give out amount until Wednesday morning.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

plowboy87;1965376 said:


> I seen that too. Local mets probably won't give out amount until Wednesday morning.


or Thursday morning, when the storm is over lol


----------



## AUDRAIN PLOWER (Feb 18, 2006)

we got 3 inches n mexico plus some sleet


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

AUDRAIN PLOWER;1965433 said:


> we got 3 inches n mexico plus some sleet


at least it snowed somewhere. I know the forecast was so wrong up here it wasn't funny


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

plowboy87;1965376 said:
 

> I seen that too. Local mets probably won't give out amount until Wednesday morning.


Well as of 5pm, Wednesday's storm is looking like it may be another buzz kill --- SHOCKER! They are saying Saturday's looks more promising. Not going to hold my breath on either as of now.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

derekslawncare;1965817 said:


> Well as of 5pm, Wednesday's storm is looking like it may be another buzz kill --- SHOCKER! They are saying Saturday's looks more promising. Not going to hold my breath on either as of now.


Yeah me neither... I've learned my lesson before


----------



## Loganab13 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ty27;1965873 said:


> Yeah me neither... I've learned my lesson before


I've learned the best & most accurate way to guess how much snow we'll get is to take whatever the weatherman says, & subtract 80% from that.. It's usually a pretty close estimate by the time everything is all said & done


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Loganab13;1965984 said:


> I've learned the best & most accurate way to guess how much snow we'll get is to take whatever the weatherman says, & subtract 80% from that.. It's usually a pretty close estimate by the time everything is all said & done


Hahaha, or add about 80%. I've figured out the most accurate way is to take out a ruler and measure.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Tonight forecast Showing snow staying north of you guys Here calling 80% Wednesday 2-3''
Hope get something so I can try out my Skid tires in. I figure I get them on and wont snow anymore.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Antlerart06;1966915 said:


> Tonight forecast Showing snow staying north of you guys Here calling 80% Wednesday 2-3''
> Hope get something so I can try out my Skid tires in. I figure I get them on and wont snow anymore.


Just heard dusting-4" wow that's accurate! Yeah that's how it goes. You buy or get new stuff want to try it all out and you get south of zero for snow


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Channel 41 just said dusting-4" with the KC metro area seeing 1-2. Looks like the "mix" is going to stay west of 435 loop, so that should help. Here's to hoping 2"trigger is reached.


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

derekslawncare;1966991 said:


> Channel 41 just said dusting-4" with the KC metro area seeing 1-2. Looks like the "mix" is going to stay west of 435 loop, so that should help. Here's to hoping 2"trigger is reached.


Now lezak is saying a dusting to an inch for Kc metro.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

plowboy87;1967013 said:


> Now lezak is saying a dusting to an inch for Kc metro.


Yeah, it is quickly being downgraded to another "nothing" storm. Par for the course this year.


----------



## Loganab13 (Jan 15, 2014)

This just may not be our year. In all honesty, I love the snow & everything that comes along with it, but the less snow we get, the quicker I can start up the mowing/landscaping side of things.... April can't come soon enough! (I would still take more snow though)


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Loganab13;1967446 said:


> This just may not be our year. In all honesty, I love the snow & everything that comes along with it, but the less snow we get, the quicker I can start up the mowing/landscaping side of things.... April can't come soon enough! (I would still take more snow though)


Yeah, only because we are buying a new house and i would like to have the steady income of summer, but since i make in one storm what i make in a month of mowing, i much prefer the snow. One storm every 2-3 weeks would be perfect. Also, since the weather pattern for the entire year sets up between Oct & Nov, since our winter has been warm and dry, or summer is also going to suck.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

derekslawncare;1967439 said:


> Yeah, it is quickly being downgraded to another "nothing" storm. Par for the course this year.


Now they up grade the storm here 5'' + with drifting

Weekend storm has really up graded from a 2 day event to a 3 day event Weather band said with high totals of snow fall



Loganab13;1967446 said:


> This just may not be our year. In all honesty, I love the snow & everything that comes along with it, but the less snow we get, the quicker I can start up the mowing/landscaping side of things.... April can't come soon enough! (I would still take more snow though)


I hoping for a dry and warmer March, I like start Landscaping I have 2 new lawns is ready to seed. Get them done before the mowing picks up.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

What a Flop this storm is becoming Started out 5+ inches to it might snow. The weather man says still 100% but they don't know how much now.

They talk it up and people out buying Snow stuff at the stores, And now nothing. Shows rain but its not hitting ground.

You guys down south get any rain


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Antlerart06;1968634 said:


> What a Flop this storm is becoming Started out 5+ inches to it might snow. The weather man says still 100% but they don't know how much now.
> 
> They talk it up and people out buying Snow stuff at the stores, And now nothing. Shows rain but its not hitting ground.
> 
> You guys down south get any rain


Yep, rain started about 545 and is still going. Wet snow flakes about 630, but air temps about 36, so no accumulation. May need to go out and salt tonight, temps supposed to go down to about 12 overnight.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

It just started snowing here, it's so windy though I don't think we will have to go out and do anything. I bet it'll just blow off the lots.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ty27;1968708 said:


> It just started snowing here, it's so windy though I don't think we will have to go out and do anything. I bet it'll just blow off the lots.


Yeah I went to town to see what things look like and its building up, down wind of the lots
Be some drift cleaning

Out of the wind there might be .5'' if that


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Antlerart06;1968730 said:


> Yeah I went to town to see what things look like and its building up, down wind of the lots
> Be some drift cleaning
> 
> Out of the wind there might be .5'' if that


Hopefully you guys get to go out. It's dry pavement here, no need to salt. Looking like this weekend it may snow...


----------



## Loganab13 (Jan 15, 2014)

How is the forecast looking up there now? I'm in Springfield right now.. decided I better go to class this week:laughing: Heading back tomorrow so hopefully theres some snow to push so I don't waste a trip coming home!


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

Loganab13;1968744 said:


> How is the forecast looking up there now? I'm in Springfield right now.. decided I better go to class this week:laughing: Heading back tomorrow so hopefully theres some snow to push so I don't waste a trip coming home!


Anywhere from a dusting to 12" lol


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Well just saw on this morning's newscast that they are calling for about 4" on Saturday. WOW! HOLY CRAP! I may have to get the snow bucket on the skidder. I'll need to do some relocation or hauling on some sights due to all the snow. I won't know what to do with it all. LOL


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

derekslawncare;1968809 said:


> Well just saw on this morning's newscast that they are calling for about 4" on Saturday. WOW! HOLY CRAP! I may have to get the snow bucket on the skidder. I'll need to do some relocation or hauling on some sights due to all the snow. I won't know what to do with it all. LOL


Here calling closer to 12'' for Sat Sun, Mon 3 day total

I know I need to moved or stack some piles up that old stuff is like a rock here. Most of it was from are 12'' Storm I had at first of the month.

Dang them new tires sure do bite Night and day difference.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Just checked the local pleasant hill/ NWS website and they say 3-6"


----------



## Loganab13 (Jan 15, 2014)

Well, I broke down & put the plow on the truck today.. now it won't snow for sure!


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

Loganab13;1969735 said:


> Well, I broke down & put the plow on the truck today.. now it won't snow for sure!


I wait to put the plow on until I leave the house to start plowing. Only because my truck is to long to fit in the garage with it on.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

We put ours normally the night or day before, just to make sure everything is good with the plows and spreader


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Last year and in years prior, mine went on before the storm so that I was prepared and ready to go. This year, because most storms have fizzled out or gone around us, I started leaving it off and in the garage until I got up and went to go out. It only takes a couple minutes to put on and was hoping I could start getting some snow by NOT being ready for it. Thus far, my experiment in fooling the snow gods hasn't worked.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Well, the backpedaling has begun. The meteorologist are now calling for 1-2" for KC metro area with a dusting to 1" not very far north of us. All week, they have been building this up and billing it as the first "real storm of the season." Now it appears we are back to the norm for this year which is not much.

Seems this may be the only way we see snow here this season. :laughing: http://shipsnowyo.com/ :laughing:


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ty27;1969825 said:


> We put ours normally the night or day before, just to make sure everything is good with the plows and spreader


My plows are always on but these isn't my personal trucks either 


derekslawncare;1970756 said:


> Well, the backpedaling has begun. The meteorologist are now calling for 1-2" for KC metro area with a dusting to 1" not very far north of us. All week, they have been building this up and billing it as the first "real storm of the season." Now it appears we are back to the norm for this year which is not much.
> 
> Seems this may be the only way we see snow here this season. :laughing: http://shipsnowyo.com/ :laughing:


I did some salting I think I'll be lucky to see 1'' , at home in the country more snow here


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

looking at the long ranger, it looks like plowing season is done...


----------



## Loganab13 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hate to say it, but that's alright by me. I'm getting pretty excited for mowing season to start back up lol


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Loganab13;1976154 said:


> Hate to say it, but that's alright by me. I'm getting pretty excited for mowing season to start back up lol


Haha, I think the final total was around 14"?


----------



## Loganab13 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ty27;1976180 said:


> Haha, I think the final total was around 14"?


Give or take a few inches, depends where you measured. Not a good winter plowing wise, but you win some & you lose some. I'm not going to complain about the weather they have forecasted for this weekend & the coming week though!


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Loganab13;1976193 said:


> Give or take a few inches, depends where you measured. Not a good winter plowing wise, but you win some & you lose some. I'm not going to complain about the weather they have forecasted for this weekend & the coming week though!


I think they officially measure up at KCI, so probably a few more inches up there then down here. I saw mid 60's next week, definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Loganab13;1976193 said:


> Give or take a few inches, depends where you measured. Not a good winter plowing wise, but you win some & you lose some. I'm not going to complain about the weather they have forecasted for this weekend & the coming week though!


O yes Warm temps I'm ready to get started seeding. Try get done before April hits
And First round of lawn treatments


----------

